# Sick cat- ideas?



## alainax (20 November 2017)

I'm just looking for any ideas or thoughts of what could be going on here. 7 year old spayed female oriental, otherwise healthy. 

Dramatic weight loss followed by sudden onset of acting very hungry. Lots of food in bowls. Very runny poo. Food swapped to different brand, no difference so off to vets.  Bloods ran, checking blood cells, liver kidney  function, thyroid etc everything came back good. Given some palatable food to try. Weight loss continued, now 2 weeks into when it started so vet sedated her, xrayed, shaved and ultra sound... nothing. Bloods ran again.  Everything looks normal. Given anti inflammatories. That was last week. Now week 3 She is due back in again tomorrow but there is still no change. She's 3.05kg

She is looking terribly thin. I've gave her  selection of different foods to try, she will have a nibble at everything but it's all running right through. My second cat is unaffected. 

Vet said last week that the next step is she would go to the hospital for more tests, possibly surgery to "look inside". She is a very very timorous wee thing and is terrified with all the vet visits. 

I've racked my brain about what it could be but I'm totally stuck, and she's fading away  I was happy the vets didn't find anything on her scans but now just so want an answer and to help her. I know it's silly asking on a forum as the vets will know best, maybe it's just a virtual hug I need...

Edit to add- I worry that me switching foods is making the diarrhoea worse, but it's catch 22 trying to find anything she will eat, but then it runs right through her!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 November 2017)

Sending a massive virtual hug to you and puss.  I hope the vet is able to get to the bottom of it.  

Assume internal parasites have been ruled out too?  My sisters cat has had similar thing recently although she is an older cat but the vet couldn't find anything with her either.  

Is it so horrible when pets become ill and stressed when trying to help them.  Sending get well soon vibes too. X


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 November 2017)

Oh gosh, poor girl, you must be beside yourself with worry. It's not something that I have come across so I don't have any suggestions but I hope that she recovers.

*hugs*


----------



## alainax (20 November 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sending a massive virtual hug to you and puss.  I hope the vet is able to get to the bottom of it.  

Assume internal parasites have been ruled out too?  My sisters cat has had similar thing recently although she is an older cat but the vet couldn't find anything with her either.  

Is it so horrible when pets become ill and stressed when trying to help them.  Sending get well soon vibes too. X
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 
Do you know if parasites would have shown up in the blood work or ultrasound? She's an indoor cat ( although I know that doesn't mean can't get them).


----------



## alainax (20 November 2017)

Faracat said:



			Oh gosh, poor girl, you must be beside yourself with worry. It's not something that I have come across so I don't have any suggestions but I hope that she recovers.

*hugs*
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll update tomorrow with what the vet says.


----------



## alainax (20 November 2017)

I think a smear was also done and her temperature is fine. All of the tests have been fine


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 November 2017)

No idea with the bloods I'm afraid.  I hope tomorrow provides some answers. X


----------



## GirlFriday (21 November 2017)

TBH I'd be asking for vet to refer to a colleague/different practice in these circs. It may make no difference but it is like asking on here - a fresh pair of eyes. And rather better qualified ones than ours! No good vet will mind if they see an animal they can find nothing 'wrong' with deteriorating dangerously. In fact they often read up on the notes later to see if there is anything for them to learn.


----------



## texas (21 November 2017)

Sending hugs.  My mum's cat at one point stopped eating but was being sick.  Tests all fine.  We declined opening her up and opted for a course of steroids instead.  Vet said this would likely be long term, but about 6 months later she wouldn't take the steroids anymore and is fine providing she only eats whiskas or nature's menu.  Everything else makes her sick again.  But at the time, the steroids definitely broke the cycle/healed things/got her appetite back.  Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 November 2017)

alainax said:



			I'm just looking for any ideas or thoughts of what could be going on here. 7 year old spayed female oriental, otherwise healthy. 

Dramatic weight loss followed by sudden onset of acting very hungry. Lots of food in bowls. Very runny poo. Food swapped to different brand, no difference so off to vets.  Bloods ran, checking blood cells, liver kidney  function, thyroid etc everything came back good. Given some palatable food to try. Weight loss continued, now 2 weeks into when it started so vet sedated her, xrayed, shaved and ultra sound... nothing. Bloods ran again.  Everything looks normal. Given anti inflammatories. That was last week. Now week 3 She is due back in again tomorrow but there is still no change. She's 3.05kg

She is looking terribly thin. I've gave her  selection of different foods to try, she will have a nibble at everything but it's all running right through. My second cat is unaffected. 

Vet said last week that the next step is she would go to the hospital for more tests, possibly surgery to "look inside". She is a very very timorous wee thing and is terrified with all the vet visits. 

I've racked my brain about what it could be but I'm totally stuck, and she's fading away  I was happy the vets didn't find anything on her scans but now just so want an answer and to help her. I know it's silly asking on a forum as the vets will know best, maybe it's just a virtual hug I need...

Edit to add- I worry that me switching foods is making the diarrhoea worse, but it's catch 22 trying to find anything she will eat, but then it runs right through her!
		
Click to expand...

not saying it was the same but my cat was loosing weight and vet dismissed it and just said monitor his weight - that was January 2015   June 2015 ultra sound found intestinal cancel -  we lost him as he died overnight  after starting |Chemo.   I would ask vet for an ultra sound to check anything he might have eaten which is lodged or other things.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 November 2017)

Poor kitty.  Have you tried giving her plain food like chicken breast, scrambled egg or white fish, rather than a proper cat food?  This may help with her diarrhoea.  I second the post about asking to refer her to another vet, and insist they are feline specialists.  If you are close to any good vet schools it might be an idea to ask if she can go there.  Hope you get to the bottom of it all.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Blackwijet (21 November 2017)

I'd do the same as Beckyflowers has suggested, keep it plain & simple - small amounts of chicken breast bit of scrambled egg rather than different cat foods and definitely ask for referral.  If your vet has done all he/she can they won't object, but do ask for feline specialist.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## alainax (21 November 2017)

GirlFriday said:



			TBH I'd be asking for vet to refer to a colleague/different practice in these circs. It may make no difference but it is like asking on here - a fresh pair of eyes. And rather better qualified ones than ours! No good vet will mind if they see an animal they can find nothing 'wrong' with deteriorating dangerously. In fact they often read up on the notes later to see if there is anything for them to learn.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot to add we had another appointment with a different vet at the same practice half way through. Didn't find anything different. She has already hinted at getting her to a specialist at the hospital, so I guess that might be where we are going next. 



texas said:



			Sending hugs.  My mum's cat at one point stopped eating but was being sick.  Tests all fine.  We declined opening her up and opted for a course of steroids instead.  Vet said this would likely be long term, but about 6 months later she wouldn't take the steroids anymore and is fine providing she only eats whiskas or nature's menu.  Everything else makes her sick again.  But at the time, the steroids definitely broke the cycle/healed things/got her appetite back.  Hope she's feeling better soon.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting thank you. 


ILuvCowparsely said:



			not saying it was the same but my cat was loosing weight and vet dismissed it and just said monitor his weight - that was January 2015   June 2015 ultra sound found intestinal cancel -  we lost him as he died overnight  after starting |Chemo.   I would ask vet for an ultra sound to check anything he might have eaten which is lodged or other things.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your input, sorry to hear that  

She had an ultrasound, all clear. They did mention about there could be tumours, but didn't find any.


----------



## alainax (21 November 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Poor kitty.  Have you tried giving her plain food like chicken breast, scrambled egg or white fish, rather than a proper cat food?  This may help with her diarrhoea.  I second the post about asking to refer her to another vet, and insist they are feline specialists.  If you are close to any good vet schools it might be an idea to ask if she can go there.  Hope you get to the bottom of it all.  Keep us posted.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't tried this yet, thanks for the suggestion. 


Blackwijet said:



			I'd do the same as Beckyflowers has suggested, keep it plain & simple - small amounts of chicken breast bit of scrambled egg rather than different cat foods and definitely ask for referral.  If your vet has done all he/she can they won't object, but do ask for feline specialist.  Fingers crossed for you!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 November 2017)

Agree with suggestion for feline specialist. Could  you get a referral to somewhere with an MRI as it might pick up something more subtle than the other tests and better than invasive surgery just to have a look? 

Only other thought was had they looked at teeth and throat to see if anything there was causing an issue? 

Hope you find an answer and its treatable.


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 November 2017)

Sorry to hear your cat is unwell. Has she been checked for colitis? Runny tummy with slimey poo sometimes with blood in it and a very distinctive smell.


----------



## rara007 (21 November 2017)

Refer and or ex-lap to take biopsies  Feline intestinal diseases are often pretty diffuse so CT/MRI is often not that rewarding.


----------



## Shady (21 November 2017)

Lindylouanne said:



			Sorry to hear your cat is unwell. Has she been checked for colitis? Runny tummy with slimey poo sometimes with blood in it and a very distinctive smell.
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point because the sort of poo she is doing can  often narrow down the problem.
Have you checked for Giardia Alainax? i bought 2 Orientals  over here from what i thought was a good breeder, both had terrible poo's and after months of investigation and no help at all from the breeder here i asked a long term Oriental breeder in England and she suggested having the test done. It came back positive .
Do you have other animals with access to outside? it's not common but cats can get it from dogs if they share the same water.
I don't know what else to think as she's an indoor cat and you've ruled out virus's and tumors. Could be diet but you would get her doing half and half poo's normally where they start to form and can't, liquid is a serious reaction to something.
I will try and run it past my breeder friend, she's had Orientals for 40 years. xxxx


----------



## alainax (21 November 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Agree with suggestion for feline specialist. Could  you get a referral to somewhere with an MRI as it might pick up something more subtle than the other tests and better than invasive surgery just to have a look? 

Only other thought was had they looked at teeth and throat to see if anything there was causing an issue? 

Hope you find an answer and it&#8217;s treatable.
		
Click to expand...

Teeth was my first thought, typical horsey thought lol. Teeth etc all fine.

She had now been referred to the Vet school in Glasgow.



Lindylouanne said:



			Sorry to hear your cat is unwell. Has she been checked for colitis? Runny tummy with slimey poo sometimes with blood in it and a very distinctive smell.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe she has, thanks for the suggestion I'll check with the vet. 


rara007 said:



			Refer and or ex-lap to take biopsies  Feline intestinal diseases are often pretty diffuse so CT/MRI is often not that rewarding.
		
Click to expand...

They have apparently been feeling a "thickening" of the intestine at one part. They initially put it down as just being poo. After 4 examinations over 3 weeks it's still in the same place, so are concerned as to what that could be. Although the unltra sound and X-ray were clear, she said their ultrasound wasn't the best for seeing bowels. 


Shady said:



			This is a good point because the sort of poo she is doing can  often narrow down the problem.
Have you checked for Giardia Alainax? i bought 2 Orientals  over here from what i thought was a good breeder, both had terrible poo's and after months of investigation and no help at all from the breeder here i asked a long term Oriental breeder in England and she suggested having the test done. It came back positive .
Do you have other animals with access to outside? it's not common but cats can get it from dogs if they share the same water.
I don't know what else to think as she's an indoor cat and you've ruled out virus's and tumors. Could be diet but you would get her doing half and half poo's normally where they start to form and can't, liquid is a serious reaction to something.
I will try and run it past my breeder friend, she's had Orientals for 40 years. xxxx
		
Click to expand...

The poos are like korma sauce. Sorry if that puts anyone off their dinner! I've not heard of that will look it up. Yes we have a dog. Thank you for asking your friend 


Breast of chicken for dinner tonight which she loved. Her weight is the same as last week.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 November 2017)

That's great that she is in vet school, I really hope she gets better xxx


----------



## Shady (21 November 2017)

Ok Alainax, Korma sauce poo's? so they are pale , yellowy or beige. This would tell me there is an absence of bile salt so i would be thinking Giardia infestation, liver or gallbladder disease.
 Have left a message with friend but i have a sneaky feeling she is away. Will keep trying. xx


----------



## alainax (21 November 2017)

Shady said:



			Ok Alainax, Korma sauce poo's? so they are pale , yellowy or beige. This would tell me there is an absence of bile salt so i would be thinking Giardia infestation, liver or gallbladder disease.
 Have left a message with friend but i have a sneaky feeling she is away. Will keep trying. xx
		
Click to expand...

They did a blood test on the liver and gallbladder and apparently came back functioning well. Sometimes we get darker brown thick gravy style too. Sorry for foody descriptions!


----------



## LadySam (21 November 2017)

When my cat had these symptoms it turned out his gut flora was completely out of balance - not just a bit squiffy tummy, but badly out of whack.  I don't know if any of the tests you've had done looked at this.  Short course of tablets and he came good.


----------



## Shady (21 November 2017)

alainax said:



			They did a blood test on the liver and gallbladder and apparently came back functioning well. Sometimes we get darker brown thick gravy style too. Sorry for foody descriptions!
		
Click to expand...

Poo descriptions are good, really important too! i ended up photographing my 2 cats poo and sending them to my friend to see what she thought, i made beef curry one night and included one of that, amazing how similar it looked! My cats poo was dark and the smell was shocking
Right  back to yours..
Had a quick reply  from my friend and will respond tomorrow, she says vets are missing the T. foetus(TF)  infection in cats and not testing for it but she also said unlikely if your cat is indoor only unless you have introduced a newbie recently?( very common in kittens but a growing problem in adults now)
 I will talk to her tomorrow for you. In the meantime i would give her Pro Kolin to see if you can settle her tummy in case it's dietary. This always helps mine and keep her on bland food, don't keep changing it.
If your other cat is fine then probably not Giardia either.....


----------



## alainax (22 November 2017)

LadySam said:



			When my cat had these symptoms it turned out his gut flora was completely out of balance - not just a bit squiffy tummy, but badly out of whack.  I don't know if any of the tests you've had done looked at this.  Short course of tablets and he came good.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds positive thank you  I wonder if they Pro Kolin mentioned below would help that. 



Shady said:



			Poo descriptions are good, really important too! i ended up photographing my 2 cats poo and sending them to my friend to see what she thought, i made beef curry one night and included one of that, amazing how similar it looked! My cats poo was dark and the smell was shocking
Right  back to yours..
Had a quick reply  from my friend and will respond tomorrow, she says vets are missing the T. foetus(TF)  infection in cats and not testing for it but she also said unlikely if your cat is indoor only unless you have introduced a newbie recently?( very common in kittens but a growing problem in adults now)
 I will talk to her tomorrow for you. In the meantime i would give her Pro Kolin to see if you can settle her tummy in case it's dietary. This always helps mine and keep her on bland food, don't keep changing it.
If your other cat is fine then probably not Giardia either.....
		
Click to expand...

I really appreciate your suggestions  No newbies, other cat is fine. 

That Pro Kolin looks good, do you think it would be best to check with the vet first before giving her that? I was thinking about worming also, just in case.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 November 2017)

I would check everything with your vet first


----------



## Shady (22 November 2017)

alainax said:



			That sounds positive thank you  I wonder if they Pro Kolin mentioned below would help that. 



I really appreciate your suggestions  No newbies, other cat is fine. 

That Pro Kolin looks good, do you think it would be best to check with the vet first before giving her that? I was thinking about worming also, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

I would just get her some, it can only do good and i would definitely worm her just in case. I'm surprised that the vets haven't put her on a broad spectrum antibiotic as they have no idea what's wrong with her.
I will send a quick message to friend to say your girl is indoor/ no newbie ,see if she can think further on it. xx


----------



## alainax (22 November 2017)

Just to add, she is eating loads of the plain chicken breast, thanks for that tip!


----------



## alainax (22 November 2017)

She is absolutely scoffing the chicken, can't say how glad I am that she is eating again! One sticky gravy poo in the litter from yesterday, will keep an eye on how they continue.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 November 2017)

Bless her, so glad to hear she's eating again!


----------



## Shady (23 November 2017)

That's good news Alainax, sometimes you can get a disgusting pouch of cat food or something they have eaten that just makes them really ill, iv'e had it myself. A friends indoor cat almost died from eating a Mistletoe berry and the vet bill leading up to that accident was awesome. 
  I would still add some Pro Kolin to help her get some good flora back in her tummy, Porta 21 do a nice chicken and rice food too, her poo's may go paler if she is just on chicken for a bit but all being well they should start to firm up. Keep us posted? good luck. Orientals are my absolute passion, iv'e had loads, best cats ever!!! xxx


----------



## Micky (24 November 2017)

Also try giving her a bit of plain natural yogurt, will also help with her gut flora...I hope she continues to improve until she&#8217;s totally better..good luck


----------



## onliner (9 December 2017)

Sorry to hear your cat is unwell.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 December 2017)

alainax said:



			She is absolutely scoffing the chicken, can't say how glad I am that she is eating again! One sticky gravy poo in the litter from yesterday, will keep an eye on how they continue.
		
Click to expand...

Bless her - so glad you have improvement- onward and upward .


----------



## alainax (10 December 2017)

Update  

So we got the referral for the vet school, appointment is this tuesday. She has had free choice of chicken and Iams ( I remembered it made our old dog fat ) since the chicken was recommended here on 21 Nov.  I wormed her and tried really hard to get her to eat the pro kolin  but wasn't happening. 

In the last 5 days we have had no diarrhoea, she is scoffing the chicken every day and has a good much at the iams! Now debating whether to take her to the vets. Not for any other reason than I don't want her to go backwards again,  It's a 2 hour round trip and she is extremely distressed when travelling. I may call them and postpone it pending how she continues. 

She is still very thin, but I presume that might take a while to build back up.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 December 2017)

Bless her, glad she seems to be on the mend!  If it were me I would also be mindful of a two hour journey that will stress her out but I think I would take her to my vet for a check up and see what they recommend.  They will be able to check on her recovery (eg is she anaemic, putting on weight, maybe test bloods etc) and could advise on whether they recommend still taking her to vet school.

It's so stressful having a sick pet as you just want to do the best for them.  We had to have our old girl put to sleep on Friday.  I'm really glad to hear that your girl seems to be getting better OP, hopefully she will be right as rain by Christmas and will be sat staring at the turkey in the oven and giving you lots of Christmas cuddles!


----------



## rara007 (10 December 2017)

At her age with this condition I think it&#8217;s worth making the trip assuming you want to give her the best chance possible.


----------



## alainax (12 December 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Bless her, glad she seems to be on the mend!  If it were me I would also be mindful of a two hour journey that will stress her out but I think I would take her to my vet for a check up and see what they recommend.  They will be able to check on her recovery (eg is she anaemic, putting on weight, maybe test bloods etc) and could advise on whether they recommend still taking her to vet school.

It's so stressful having a sick pet as you just want to do the best for them.  We had to have our old girl put to sleep on Friday.  I'm really glad to hear that your girl seems to be getting better OP, hopefully she will be right as rain by Christmas and will be sat staring at the turkey in the oven and giving you lots of Christmas cuddles!
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear of your loss  

Journey was awful, she broke one of her teeth in half, it was bleeding and looked very painful. She just gets so stressed about it! 



I called my vet Monday and she advised to bring her in to get her weighed and see where we are at. Weight is down again, and she had bloody diarrhoea in the car. So trip to hospital this morning. They were lovely and did a scan this afternoon. Unfortunately they have found a mass lesion on her intestine, suspected cancer pending test results.


----------



## alainax (12 December 2017)

rara007 said:



			At her age with this condition I think it&#8217;s worth making the trip assuming you want to give her the best chance possible.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did take her in the end, and glad I did.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 December 2017)

alainax said:



			So sorry to hear of your loss  

Journey was awful, she broke one of her teeth in half, it was bleeding and looked very painful. She just gets so stressed about it! 



I called my vet Monday and she advised to bring her in to get her weighed and see where we are at. Weight is down again, and she had bloody diarrhoea in the car. So trip to hospital this morning. They were lovely and did a scan this afternoon. Unfortunately they have found a mass lesion on her intestine, suspected cancer pending test results. 

Click to expand...


Oh Alainax, that doesn't sound good.  I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## alainax (12 December 2017)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Oh Alainax, that doesn't sound good.  I'm so sorry to hear that.
		
Click to expand...

The vet said she is remarkable, in how sweet and kind she is, not an ounce of meanness in her. I know the prognosis isn't good, just have to wait to see what they say. ( whilst not crying too much around her)


----------



## rara007 (12 December 2017)

Pretty girl! I hope the outcome isn't too dire and she can carry on with a quality of life for some time yet


----------



## BeckyFlowers (13 December 2017)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## alainax (14 December 2017)

Cytology came back, whilst not confirming it 100% they are sure it is lymphoma. The cancer has metastasized and there's a lot of necrosis. It's incurable all we could possibly do is buy time.  They said there are 3 options. 

First is surgery and chemo. They would remove part of the intestine but due to its location may have to remove the joint between the small and large intestine which would mean constant diarrhoea. Recovery followed by chemo to keep the cancer from spreading quickly. Best guess would be this would give her a year. 

Second is aggressive chemo, try and shrink what is currently there without removing it. They are not really advising this as it's very risky. 

Finally they suggest palliative. Steroids to make her last time here on earth a bit more comfortable until she deteriorates. 

I'm heart broken 


I always said if there was a cure I'd go for it, but putting her through so much to buy such little time, I just don't think it's fair. The vet said Savana doesn't care how long she has left, she cares about the quality of the life she does have.

She is such a sweet gentle kind wee soul, has never done a bad thing in her life. The epitome of only the good die young


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 December 2017)

Oh that is devastating news, I'm so sorry Alainax.  I agree with what the vet said re quality of life but it's easy to say that objectively.  With our old girl (I moved out of home a while ago so she lived with my mum and stepdad) mum said that when she couldn't toilet, move, eat and she stopped purring then that would be the end due to having no quality of life.  That happened last week and we had her put to sleep on Friday.  

It's heart-breaking and I know how you feel Alainax, so I'm sending you and Savana a big hug.


----------



## GirlFriday (14 December 2017)

So sorry this isn't better news.

For a pet type cat I usually think PTS at home is the least stressful option for all involved when the time comes. I know it is hard to think of but you've given this little one the best shot you could at living and now you get to help her have the nicest possible end to her life, however far away one might hope that will be.

Good luck with whatever you decide on before then.


----------



## pixie27 (14 December 2017)

So sorry to hear this. She's a gorgeous cat, lovely markings.

A friend went through the same with her dog, and was given the same three choices. She opted for palliative care, and it was definitely the best decision for them. He lived a lot longer than anyone suspected, and was (pretty much) his normal self right up until the end. 

You know your cat best, and will choose the right decision by her. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Shady (14 December 2017)

Oh Alainax love, that's not good news, i'm so sorry. Iv'e lost 3 to cancer and if i was you i would quietly have her put to sleep at home whilst she is still happy and not too uncomfortable. I love Havana's and lost one myself to cancer, broke my heart to lose him but i'm glad i let him go earlier rather than later. Your little girl is obviously well loved and you really have gone the extra mile to find out whats been wrong with her. Massive hugs to you and again , i am so sorry the outcome wasn't what you hoped for. xxxxxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 December 2017)

alainax said:



			The vet said she is remarkable, in how sweet and kind she is, not an ounce of meanness in her. I know the prognosis isn't good, just have to wait to see what they say. ( whilst not crying too much around her)








Click to expand...

Gutted for you and her - I lost my Mich to Intestinal Cancer it was in two places with healthy tissue in between  so it would mean too much intestines to be removed, we started on Chemo, but he was a sod for pills he went down hill very fast and lost him a eek later.  Hope you get as long as possible with her. xxx  Such a pretty cat


----------



## LadySam (14 December 2017)

What awful news.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 December 2017)

So sorry to hear that news.  Sending hugs. X


----------



## Amymay (15 December 2017)

alainax said:



			Unfortunately they have found a mass lesion on her intestine, suspected cancer pending test results. 

Click to expand...

I've only just seen this thread, and am sorry I didn't see it earlier.

The symptoms you described in your op are exactly the same as my cat had.  A scan also revealed the same, so my little angel was pts. It was not operable and medication would simply have prolonged the inevitable.


----------



## alainax (17 January 2018)

An update with Savana. She is on 2 steroid tablets a day. She seemed to be ticking along quite happily until a few days ago when she got a bit wobbly. Took her to the vets yesterday and it's neurological. Vet presumes the cancer has spread to her brain. Meaning if we had chose to put her through that operation it would have been too late anyway. 

Vet doubled her steroid dose but was quite happy for her to continue. I'm having second thoughts. Although I was delighted to be given a reprieve yesterday when they vet didn't advise pts, I'm struggling seeing her fall over. 

The vets opinion was she doesn't seem in pain or distressed. Seems quite happy bumbling along. To keep an eye on her and if that changes to bring her back. She shakes her head and falls over, staggers and wobbles a bit, falls off her tree ( but still lands on vet feet).


----------



## alainax (17 January 2018)

My gorgeous girl with her partner in crime last year.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 January 2018)

Look at their little faces!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 January 2018)

Awww thanx for the update, so hard for you seeing her like this but if the vet is happy then enjoy what time she has.    Such a horrid disease and one that is so senseless.


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2018)

Poor cat. I really wish vets (or at least some) would grow some balls.


----------



## alainax (17 January 2018)

She's gotten really incontinent now, doesn't groom herself and didn't react to the vet during the blink test.  I think she knows it's too far for her to balance to the cat litter. It's so hard watching her struggle. Hubby says she's fine...

I can't help but feeling it's not fair for her. Honestly I think it's time, she's suffered enough, but I feel like if I'm the one saying it and not the vet then it's as if I'm somehow killing her too soon.. if that makes sense! I'm all for a week too so than a moment too late, my Tb suffered in the end and I forever regret that I didn't have him pts sooner.

I don't know what to do. In tears ... 

And thank you all for continue to reply to me


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 January 2018)

We had our old girl put to sleep in December and although she was 18 and skinny and very doddery, up to that point she was still using the litter tray, still being really vocal, still purring etc.  The evening before we had her pts her back legs just went from under her and she couldn't use them properly, let alone get to the litter tray and climb in and use it.  She also had oedema in all four legs, so her heart and kidneys were pretty much packing up.  My mum always said if she can't use the litter tray or walk about, and when she stops purring, then it will be time.  Although it was absolutely heartbreaking putting her in the carrier and taking her up the vets, mum was right.  It was her time to go.  Her quality of life would have been zero. 

Obvs everyone is different, but if you think it's time and she's suffered enough then you're probably right.  Don't beat yourself up about it.  As pet owners we have to make these awful decisions from time to time, and I can't imagine there is anyone (vet included) who will disagree with you.  She's your baby and you know her best.  Sending all my hugs xxx


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2018)

I'm very much of the opinion that you tell the vet what you expect to happen.

Please take your cat tomorrow and have her pts. It's simply not fair to allow this to continue.


----------



## ester (17 January 2018)

alaina I think the thing is that you see your cat all day every day, the vet gets 10 minutes? I suspect they thought that increasing the steroid dose might give her a bit of a reprieve and keep her ticking along quite happily, if it doesn't/hasn't/you think she is struggling then that is your call. 
hubby really isn't helping though is he! Do you think he doesn't want to see it or has a different idea of 'fine'.


----------



## alainax (17 January 2018)

ester said:



			alaina I think the thing is that you see your cat all day every day, the vet gets 10 minutes? I suspect they thought that increasing the steroid dose might give her a bit of a reprieve and keep her ticking along quite happily, if it doesn't/hasn't/you think she is struggling then that is your call. 
hubby really isn't helping though is he! Do you think he doesn't want to see it or has a different idea of 'fine'.
		
Click to expand...

He is with her all day ( works from home) so sees her more than I do. Just there she made it to the cat litter, took her a few minutes to work her way down, then took some breaks on the way back up. Hubby is in the camp of she eats and moves there for is ok.

I feel like I'm being the mean one whilst trying to be the kindest one!


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2018)

alainax said:



			I feel like I'm being the mean one whilst trying to be the kindest one!
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you just have to take control of the situation xx


----------



## alainax (17 January 2018)

I'm phoning the vets in the morning.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 January 2018)

As it's your cat and you have to watch her daily then you know when it is time.  

Sending hugs. X


----------



## alainax (18 January 2018)

She was put to sleep this afternoon


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 January 2018)

I am so sorry for your sad loss.  RIP puss. X


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 January 2018)

alainax said:



			She was put to sleep this afternoon 

Click to expand...

So so sorry.  Sending you a big hug xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shady (18 January 2018)

So sorry Alainax, she was a beautiful cat but you absolutely did the right thing this afternoon. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ester (18 January 2018)

so sorry alainax. x


----------

